# How do you reply to multiple posts?



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

How do you reply to multiple posts like Wallsendmag does? Or is he a prolific writer? :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I think he is just prolific, and handy with the old copy and paste...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How do you reply to multiple posts like Wallsendmag does? Or is he a prolific writer? :lol:


Do you mean like this Rusty?



jammyd said:


> I think he is just prolific, and handy with the old copy and paste...


And then like this...?

No need to copy and paste if you scroll down on the post a reply page and click quote for each reply you want to make?

I asume this is what you mean but at the same time Im sure you would already know that? :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Tim G said:


> Do you mean like this Rusty?


No mate, it wasn't that! :wink:

Last night Wallsendmag had posts on every thread on the first page under 'View active topics' and they were all made within 2 or 3 minutes of each other.

Apparently it was just simple copy and paste and he managed to bang up a load of posts within minutes. :lol:


----------

